
Burning with Suspense - samclemens
http://newramblerreview.com/book-reviews/journalism/burning-with-suspense
======
empath75
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/style/2014/04/09/love-
and-f...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/style/2014/04/09/love-and-
fire/?utm_term=.09601460b769)

If you want the full story without reading the book.

------
judyglog55
I live in a smallish town-4500-and we actually have a paid fire department.

------
grabcocque
“The firefighters are all volunteers.”

Yeah, okay. But why?

~~~
pvaldes
I guess that, as small village in an economically depressed landscape, didn't
have resources for hiring full time enough professional firefigthers.
Moreover, all remaining people with houses in the area would be very
interested in stopping the arsonist as soon as possible.

"Invisible" systems that just work flawless in normal circumstances, get out
of the road and crash in unexpected ways on crisis times or even after the
crisis has recovered.

